

The Holder of Secrets - srslack
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/holder-secrets

======
privong
The subtitle of the article is a bit more descriptive: "Laura Poitras’s
Closeup View of Edward Snowden" vs the current HN (and article) title of "The
Holder of Secrets".

